# Land Owner Tag numbers?



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

I hunt private land owned by my family. I shot a buck in bow season and one doe in gun. Both tagged landowner. How many more deer can i shoot in zone c? I was only going to shoot one more doe with my muzzle loader to get a kind of deer hunting triple (bow,shotgun,loader). However work is very slow and I need to do something to pass the time and avoid getting down due to no work. I am planning on donating the meat as I have with the previous two. The rule booklet does not seem real clear with all the special permit stuff that ended during gun season. im thinking I can only shoot three since the first two were not technically special permit.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The limit in Zone C is 6, only one antlered of course.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You can shoot two more antlerless. Of the 6 allowed, three of the antlerless needed to be tagged before the end of gun season. Since you tagged one doe before then, you can now fill your last two &#8220;regular&#8221; tags with antlerless.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> You can shoot two more antlerless. Of the 6 allowed, three of the antlerless needed to be tagged before the end of gun season. Since you tagged one doe before then, you can now fill your last two &#8220;regular&#8221; tags with antlerless.


Ah, good point Mike. I forgot to mention the $15 antlerless tags expiration dates. I knew I answered that one too quickly without giving it much thought.

Since neither of his two so far were taken by the antlerless tags wouldn't he only be entitled to 1 more antlerless deer? I don't believe the fact that they are tagged a landowner comes in to play other than the fact that they do not cost anything.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...the odnr and asked the same question, because I was a bit confused myself. I have killed 2 does in early bow season and asked how many I could kill now after gun season on landowners and was told 3 (one antlered of course). So, if I understand it right, you can still kill 3 more antlerless deer in the late season.

Lg_mouth


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

you could have killed 6 deer in zone three this year 3 with the 15 dollar tag and 3 with standard tags and of course on one antlered deer period. now with that being said if you killed 2 deer and tagged them with your landowner tags then you have one tag left thats it. if you would have tag your antlerless deer with a 15 dollar tag youd have more left but the 15 dollar tags are done now so you have 1 tag left i am a land owner and i use my landowner tags to so hope this helps you


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...what the ODNR tells me which is I can kill 3 more deer. I killed 3 after gun season last year and had no problems. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

alumcreeker said:


> you could have killed 6 deer in zone three this year 3 with the 15 dollar tag and 3 with standard tags and of course on one antlered deer period. now with that being said if you killed 2 deer and tagged them with your landowner tags then you have one tag left thats it. if you would have tag your antlerless deer with a 15 dollar tag youd have more left but the 15 dollar tags are done now so you have 1 tag left i am a land owner and i use my landowner tags to so hope this helps you


That's wrong. Landowners get the early antlerless tags as well, we just don't have to buy them. He killed two deer, one being antlered. ASSuming the doe was counted toward an early antlerless tags, that would leave two more antlerless deer he can take. 
Brian, technically you may be right, but it depends on how the doe was checked in. Because it was taken before the deadline, it should have been checked as an early season antlerless deer. However, I know for a fact that I've mistakenly forgot to check that box, and only checked the "Anterless" box (I guess both boxes should be checked? No one at the check stations ever knows) and have still gone on to fill my entire quota for the year. 
It would never hurt to call the local game warden and check but I'm guessing he'll say you're good for two more antlerless.


----------



## snory (Jan 22, 2009)

you have to be careful using the land owners permit,only land owner and their children can use land owner permits, it dosen't include inlaws or outlaws, cousions,any relatives.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

snory said:


> you have to be careful using the land owners permit,only land owner and their children can use land owner permits, it dosen't include inlaws or outlaws, cousions,any relatives.


The law is pretty clear on the landowner permit qualification. Here is the exact wording in the hunting regulations.



> *
> &#8226; **Landowners, spouses and their children* - Are not required to have a hunting license, fur taker permit, deer permit, antlerless deer permit, spring or fall turkey permit or Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp when they are hunting or trapping on land they own. Members or shareholders of a corporation or L.L.C. do not qualify as landowners and must purchase all licenses and permits.
> *&#8226; Tenants and their children on land on which they reside and from which they derive the majority (more than 50%) of their income from agricultural production on that land* - Are not required to have a hunting license, fur taker permit, deer permit, antlerless deer permit, spring or fall turkey permit or Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp when they are Hunting or trapping on land where they reside. *&#8226; **Landowners&#8217; grandchildren who are under 18 years of age* - Are not required to have a hunting license or an Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp while hunting on their grandparent&#8217;s land. All other licenses and permits are required.


There are other criteria that apply to being a veteran this area should apply to collegekid's case. I assume that he already has read this and has answered the question for himself.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

when the landowners deer are checked it doesn't specify both...but they will assume the early deer (does) as under the anterless special permits until after the 1st week of gun is over...so he can still take 2 does,with already taking one buck for a total of 3 for that area...
I killed one doe during the gun week for land owners and have all three tags remaining.... 1buck and 2 doe.... or 3 doe...I hope I still will fill a few tags


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks for all the input. Like I said I qualify because my parents own the land. no problem there. 

I am going to go with being able to shoot two more. I may just shoot one to be safe, but I would like to get this deer herd managed a little more.


----------



## a1deerhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

If your land is in a urban zone you can take a total of twelve deer. In zone c.
Urban Deer Units

These units include several of the larger metropolitan areas throughout Ohio. Maps with
the boundaries of these areas are available from the Division of Wildlife or on the Web site. Please refer to Ohio Urban Deer Units publication.

Hunters may take up to 6 antlerless deer within the Urban Deer Units using either the Antlerless Deer Permit ($15) or Deer Permit ($24). Antlerless deer taken within the Urban Deer Units will not count towards your zone bag limit. 

The Antlerless Deer Permits are valid in the Urban Units from September 26 - February 7. Antlerless Deer Permits ($15) can only be purchased until November 29, 2009.


----------

